# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  โดรนบังคับขนาดเล็ก DFD F180 4 Channel 6 Axis 2.4GHz บังคับง่าย ราคาเบาๆ

## Import

*โดรนบังคับขนาดเล็ก DFD F180 4 Channel 6 Axis 2.4GHz Remote Control RC Quadcopter*

*Features*
- 3/4 CH handover 
- Fast 3D flip in smallest range 
- Professional remote control is easy to manipulate 
- Ergonomic design and smooth surface make the remote control comfortable to operate 
- 2.4G frequency-hopping spread spectrum technique has very strong anti-interference performance to ensure long distance control 
- 360 degree all-round protection 
- High strength and detachable protective frame to protect its body from damaging 
- Main propeller is pliable and uneasy to break 
- Six-axis gyroscope ensures stable performance 
- Colorful lights for night flight 

*คลิปวีดิโอ* 



*รูปภาพ*









*ราคา :* 850 บาท

*ช่องทางการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 100 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจติดต่อ :* 


ส่งคุณ พลกฤต (ร้องกวาง) EMS = EN815417086TH  วันที่ 18/03/58
ส่งคุณ ปรีชา (ยานนาวา) EMS = EN527740636TH  วันที่ 25/06/58 




*★★★★★ █▓▒░**ขั้นตอนและข้อตกลงการสั่งซื้อสินค้า รวมถึงกระทู้สินค้าต่างๆของ Import คลิกที่นี่**░▒▓█ ★★★★★*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พลกฤต (ร้องกวาง) EMS = EN815417086TH วันที่ 18/03/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปรีชา (ยานนาวา) EMS = EN527740636TH  วันที่ 25/06/58

----------

